

Prenda Asks Judge Wright To Lift Order Requiring Them To Appear Monday - jcr
http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/08/prenda-law-attorneys-ask-judge-wright-to-lift-order-requiring-them-to-appear-monday/

======
Natsu
Someone also submitted the TF coverage of this story, so there's an HN thread
with a few comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5349690>

Ars has good coverage as well: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/03/top-prenda-offici...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/03/top-prenda-officials-want-to-skip-hearing-no-dog-in-this-
fight/)

------
brownbat
Bit of a "dog bites man" story if you've ever seen cases involving parties
from different states.

It'd almost be malpractice not to wring your hands and claim the
jurisdictional issues are the most burdensome in the history of common law
(even though hiring local counsel to address jurisdiction is routine).

Judge will probably provide a short extension along with a warning that is
equal parts stern and noncommittal.

------
coditor
I'm beginning to get real respect for Mr Pietz.

